# '38 Elgin Twin 20



## ohdeebee (Dec 10, 2010)




----------



## markivpedalpusher (Dec 10, 2010)

*Twin bar*

Nice Ride here's mine


----------



## ohdeebee (Dec 10, 2010)

Looks nice! I have the correct mens sprocket on the way and still have to get my light mounted. I think an all twinbar ride would be a lot of fun!


----------



## MartyW (Dec 10, 2010)

Wow, Nice looking Bike !!

Here is mine


----------



## supper15fiets (Dec 11, 2010)

very good job! i want one to!  i like the 20 because all the attention goes to the frame, that make the bike!
a few suggestions if i may, i would attach some small pin-stripping to the sides of the fender like the originele and
you'll need the flat fender braces and a correct saddle, but overall you did a very good job!
 keep up the good work!


----------



## BIKE AT THE MOON! (Dec 11, 2010)

Great job!


----------



## fordsnake (Dec 11, 2010)

> you'll need the flat fender braces




Now I'm perplexed? Your statement Ronald provoked me to go and look at my E20. I've had it for over 30 years (serial #S C40 254), it still has the original riveted braces – and they aren't flat!  So now I'm curious when did flat braces appear or end on Elgin Twinbars?  By the way Ohdeebee, two thumbs up on your restoration...it's a beauty!


----------



## ohdeebee (Dec 11, 2010)

I have the original fender braces but they were pretty chewed up. They're not entirely flat like the Columbia style braces so these actually aren't very far off. I may add some pinstriping in the future but right now I really like the sleek look of the all black. As far as the saddle is concerned, this one came witht eh frame when I bought it and it was already restored so instead of putting a ratty old one on I would keep the entire bike basically looking new. I f I do find one (or if somebody has one for sale, ahem) I would prefer to go with the original. The wheels were rebuilt with NOS rims, spokes and nipples and of course rebuilt hubs. Thank you to everyone for their help, suggestions and compliments!



supper15fiets said:


> very good job! i want one to!  i like the 20 because all the attention goes to the frame, that make the bike!
> a few suggestions if i may, i would attach some small pin-stripping to the sides of the fender like the originele and
> you'll need the flat fender braces and a correct saddle, but overall you did a very good job!
> keep up the good work!


----------



## yewhi (Dec 11, 2010)

NIce Twin bar!  I love it!


----------



## supper15fiets (Dec 13, 2010)

fordsnake said:


> Now I'm perplexed? Your statement Ronald provoked me to go and look at my E20. I've had it for over 30 years (serial #S C40 254), it still has the original riveted braces – and they aren't flat!  So now I'm curious when did flat braces appear or end on Elgin Twinbars?  By the way Ohdeebee, two thumbs up on your restoration...it's a beauty!




MMmm..okay, my mistake, it was on my mind and most of the '30 bike have flat braces, but maby there was a change some period, like the nickel plating was untill '31 i was i told, afther that it was chrome plating anyhow, i am not an expert on Elgin's i learn from the cabe


----------

